# powerheads...



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

hey guys what would be a suitable powerhead for a 60gal tank? I need to get my rhom some current! is it true that the more flow the better or is there a happy medium?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i have a 65 gal w 115-125 galh pwr head and they love it 
also have add on filter and mag 350 conv


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

get an AC802


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

Give him enough current so that he has to swim to stay still (if that makes any sense). Not so much that it's got him pinned up against the far wall, just strong enough that he's gotta work a little.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ac802 bc u can adjust the flow


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

below said:


> Give him enough current so that he has to swim to stay still (if that makes any sense). Not so much that it's got him pinned up against the far wall, just strong enough that he's gotta work a little.


 i know what your talking about couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

thanks for all the replys since i've only heard good things about the ac802 i'll go with that. thanks once again.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

802







make sure hes got a spot to duck out of the current too if he wants to just chillax for a minute.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

sounds to me like you got it all figured out now

i just thought that id mention that i think you made a good decision in going with the AC802


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

thanks for all your advice guys definetly helped alot now this post served its purpose.


----------

